# Billable hours?



## magneto259 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello all im trying to calculate my cost per hour. The biggest hangup for me so far is the billable hours per season. I'm located in central Ohio, Licking county to be specific. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

What type of equipment?

Man hour?
Pick up truck?
Back Hoe?
Loader?
Salt Truck? Ext Ext...

Need to know what you want to price out per hour. 

How much snow do you get in a season.


----------



## magneto259 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello and thanks for your reply.

I'm using 1 ton trucks and both will have spreaders in them. 

As far as how much snow in my area im not totally sure but i'll look at historical data to come up with some numbers. I guess that was the big one for me to come up with a number. So basically I get my total costs plus profit and divide them by the number of billable hours in a season for a cost per hour. 

Do most of you guys figure an acre an hour? I've looked at some parking lots that were small but had lots of obstacles and I know it would take over a half an hour for a lot that may be 1/4 of an acre. How do you come up with some numbers on a lot like that? Do you factor in a percentage of difficulty to make up the difference to equal out the time? Thanks in advance!


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

There are a couple of things that you need to look at. One is we you are located and how much snow you get. Up here in Rochester we average 100 plus inches per year, so my hourly rate will be different then some one in Il that gets 30” a year there’s will be higher because they do not go out as much snow plow as much yet the equipment cost the same. 

And yes a 1 ton with a 8- 8.5 foot plow can plow a acre per hour if it is a good lot. You do have to take it the pain in the A$$ factor because you productivity will go down. On those lots you will charge more for. 

In general you need to know how many times you will plow/salt a year to get your rate.


----------



## magneto259 (Aug 2, 2012)

Roger that. Ill crunch some numbers and see what I come up with. Ill have to come up with a pita factor to see how much more to charge. Do you generally double your amount of billable hours for having 2 trucks versus one?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

$50.00


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

yes 2 trucks should be billed at 2 times the hourly rate for 1 truck, if you only showing 1 price in billing, make it 2 times your 1 truck rate. Your PITA fee will vary lot to lot, customer to customer.


----------



## magneto259 (Aug 2, 2012)

That was a hell of a formula Grandview...lol! Thanks for the help guys. I have my last years snow logs and will come up with some snow totals and go from there. Thanks again!


----------

